# [After Effects] Sound als MP3 einfügen? Problem!



## Grobekelle (28. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,

ich habe heute zum ersten mal mit After Effects gespielt, jetzt möchte ich ein Sound einfügen, welcher soweit auch unten in meinen Ebenen erscheint, sogar die Wellenform wird mir angezeigt,
wenn ich jedoch auf Vorschau klicke, spielt die Animation zwar, jedoch an der Stelle, wo der Soundeffect kommen soll bleiben die Lautsprecher still.
Hat jemand eine Idee, was falsch ist?

Gruß

Patrick

PS: In allen übrigen Anwendung funktioniert mein Sound


----------



## darkframe (29. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Soundwiedergabe gibt es in der Vorschau nur dann, wenn Du die RAM-Vorschau verwendest (Taste 0 auf dem Ziffernblock).


----------

